# Rock Legends Cruise - ZZ Top



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

These have been getting better as the years go on. This particular one would be great.

ZZ Top
George Thorogood and the Destroyers
John Kay and Steppenwolf
The Marshall Tucker Band
Dickey Betts
Foghat
Johnny Winter
Molly Hatchet
The Outlaws
Blackfoot
Pat Travers


Rock Legends Cruise


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

This one has attracted me as a blues aficionado. They have an east coast and west coast voyage:

Legendary Rhythm & Blues Cruise | The World's Only Fully Chartered Blues Cruise


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

As much as I like the idea, there are going to be a lot of people on that cruise I don't particularly want to see in skimpy bikinis and speedos. I think I'll pass.

:banana:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> This one has attracted me as a blues aficionado. They have an east coast and west coast voyage:
> 
> Legendary Rhythm & Blues Cruise | The World's Only Fully Chartered Blues Cruise


I'd like to go on the Jam Cruise on of these years.

Jam Cruise | Jam Cruise 9 | Jan 4-9, 2011


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sneaky said:


> As much as I like the idea, there are going to be a lot of people on that cruise I don't particularly want to see in skimpy bikinis and speedos. I think I'll pass.
> 
> :banana:


You mean like this


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You mean like this


Ackk, I'm trying to eat my lunch here.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You mean like this


REPORTED!!! Oh wait.


----------

